# multi coded welder seeks work in SA..help plzz



## dmax (Jun 12, 2012)

hi everyone,
i am a dual irish/uk citizen, i am a multi coded welder and have offshore expirience on oil rigs etc. i want to move to SA and was seeking advice about agencies seeking welders , advice about work permit , and also advice regarding a visa for my wife and baby daughter ( if i do get work ) my wife is from thailand and my daughter is dual thai/uk citizen. 

any help or advice much appreciated 

THANKS


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

*jobs RSA*

[Hi dmax
Have you had any luck? where do you want to live jhb durban c[town? Send me a email address, as i am a pom also married to a thai and have a eurasian little one. i may be able to assist

mark


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I previously worked in recruitment, and can tell you that in South Africa there is a shortage of qualified welders.

My usual advice for people seeking work in South Africa from abroad is to look online, but to best come over and spend a month finding a job. When you are here in person for interviews, it makes all the difference.


----------



## dmax (Jun 12, 2012)

hi guys , can anyone provide any agency names and numbers. many thanks and much appreciated ;-)


----------



## dmax (Jun 12, 2012)

hello again my address ......thankyou


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

If its any use at all, my partner found his job through LinkedIn. Always worth registering and checking there regularly.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

